# Sydney PUA



## illusoryman (Oct 13, 2009)

Let's face it. The entire PUA industry is designed for insecure guys. The problem is it's also filled with a lot of crap, lies, and marketing scams, and tonnes of people get let down (just look at puahate).

PUA doesn't have to be about picking up women, it's just a way for guys to build confidence somehow (although objectively I do wonder if that's possible without drugs for those of us with SA).

For the past two days I've gone outside with one goal: to be the one to initiate contact on the street with a random member of the opposite sex, and just say the word "hi". That's all. It's not an exercise to have sex as the end goal despite what many feminists say (they can't understand since females by tradition aren't required to approach), instead it's a way to build my confidence, that's all.

Well, I can't. And it's actually depressed me a lot. I have no friends left, and am sick of this chemical imbalance that, whenever I open my mouth, makes me sound like an absolute beta ***** that would stir zero attraction in a female. Confident alpha guys have no idea how lucky they are. I'm fully convinced the only reason it's like this is because females continually reward alphas and punish betas. So they can spread misinformation all they like, but their actions speak loudest (and I don't mean the lovely girls here, who probably would prefer shy guys, but rather the gender collectively).

If this in any way sounds familiar, and you've also lost all hope, I have one final idea before we /wrist: let's get together a group of us, and together try to build our confidence by taking turns in approaching random people individually.

We can even use a microphone or camera or something so we can record it and evaluate each other. I'm sure starting at a simple "hi" will be a huge first hurdle, at least for me it will be.

Would anyone in Sydney be interested in doing this? If by some miracle we actually do develop confidence we can turn this into something bigger... like a Sydney fight club or something for people who really just don't give a **** anymore about anything, and are ready to finally break down all of society's norms and experiment with them to somehow find our true, non-shy selves.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Can't you just start with smiling at randoms first? Saying hi to randoms in a city would be awkward for anyone because nobody does that. You'd probably just get a lot of wtf looks.


----------



## illusoryman (Oct 13, 2009)

Well I tried smiling today, but even that is difficult now to be honest without my lips quivering like a dork. And girls can of course sense that insecurity immediately.

This one girl I initiated eye contact with didn't break it, and we held it for like 5 seconds. Being the shrimp that I am I then looked away, felt sweat on my forehead, and began to walk off.

Yeah I realize it would be weird but I think it might be a good way, in theory at least, to stop caring so much what other people think.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm down for a fight club.


----------



## illusoryman (Oct 13, 2009)

Let's do it then.


----------

